# What I am taking to BMOQ and perhaps what i SHOULD or should not take....



## coreymclean (16 Jun 2008)

OK, so I have been on this site reading post after post almost every day for the last 2 weeks. And what follows is a few basic questions that I would like answered, and a few clarifications that hopefully I can get some help with. I have called the recruiting centre but seeing as though I do not speak any French the language barrier for my local recruiting Centre is becoming an issue...they do speak English but allot of thing do not translate well. Also I will include a list of what I am thinking of Bringing so as to hopefully elicit some helpful suggestions from others and maybe give some other newbies something they have not thought of.

Questions/Clarifications:

1) What constitutes “casual dress pant?” – I am assuming something like dockers.
2) What constitutes “casual dress shirts?” – Do polos count in this??? It says on my list that it must have a collar and short sleeves are acceptable in summer and a polo fits that.
3) What constitutes “casual dress shoes?”
4) They ask us to bring 4 sets of sports socks-  do these need to be any specific height (ankle/thigh) and do you guys just get the cheapy white cotton ones or the expensive dryteck/smartcotton things that cost like 10 bucks a pair?
5) Why so they require you have a 5”x7” photo and frame?
6) Are we suppose to bring soap..it is not on the list although a soap dish is? Am I to assume to bring soap in the dish or are we issued it or told what to specifically get at the cannex?
7) Do I need to hide any extra cleaning supplies I bring? I ask this because I have read that people should bring swiffers and the like for inspection purposes…BUT I have heard in certain posts that you should hide them…I don’t know why this would be something I should hide as it is not on the restricted or prohibited item list. 

Concerning “Ghost Kits”

First let me say that a lot of this I have found on other posts…As for the issue of a “ghost kit” or inspection kit I have come to think it more hassle then it is worth. What I will do instead is:

Instead of 2 soap dishes I am simply going to bring one and use my shampoo as both shampoo and body wash that way I only need to “dust off” my soap for inspection and I won’t get caught with 2 dishes or have to worry about hiding one.  
For razors..well a mach 3 is perfect then I can simply swap out my old blade in the underneath storage for a new or used once and cleaned blade for inspections  
As for toothpaste…well I do not see why one cannot simply keep the clean lid in their personal box and then put it on for inspections…that way it will be clean all the time. 
I can see no true benefit in 2 toothbrushes so one is fine
Shaving cream…well ok I got no shortcut here so I will just have to stay on it (no big deal) people say use foam and not gel…I don’t know why that is just what I have read.

What I am planning on bringing (and why/purpose)

-Everything they tell me to bring in the package they sent me (Annex B)
-Swifer pads (inspection)
-Windex (inspection)
-Mr. Clean Magic Eraser (inspection)
-Disposable shoe coverings (inspection)
- Shaving brush, ex Wilkinsons sword shaving brush (gun cleaning) 
-Q-Tips (gun-various cleaning)
- Mesh Laundry Bag (can throw it right in the wash thus eliminating the need to pin things together)
-camera (for taking pictures if allowed)
-Moleskin (for Blisters)
-“BodyGlide” (to prevent blisters and chafing….hopefully eliminating the need for moleskin)
-Gold bond medicated powder (for feet)
- Good pen like: http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=461 (for taking notes in field)
- Notebook like:  http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=16 (I know they say we can bring letter papper so I will use it for that only  or for that and clsss if they do not issue me something to use for taking notes in class.
- Shave Kit something like this:  http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=10 (to keep all my stuff organized when in the field or in room …not sure if I need this though….I do not want to get a bunch of stuff that will have no purpose but it seems very practical)

OK so that is about it so far…not sure if it is to much, or if I need to hide any stuff listed above if I do bring it.
If anyone has any suggestions on what to add or remove from the list please let me know for I would rather get it before I go and be able to get all my friends and family to buy it for me as a B-day gift instead of buying it later on my own buck.
Cheers


----------



## Love793 (16 Jun 2008)

Don't waste your money on "Gucci" pens and the like. The army will give you pens, and paper. Get in the habit of using a pencil, rather than a pen. I won't tell you why, as I'll let you figure that out in sub zero conditions or inclimate weather (hint hint).  Also, save yourself the head ache, take a second soap dish, they have a habit of breaking at the most annoying of times and they only cost a buck.


----------



## coreymclean (16 Jun 2008)

Yeah I  hear you about the pens not working in extreme weather thats why i thought this one would be a good idea as ot says it works in freezing and extreme hot temps...but if you guys think it still a waste i will cross it off my list...


----------



## RCDtpr (16 Jun 2008)

For your razor don't use a mach 3 for the inspection one if you aren't going to actually use it.  If you switch the blades out they can tell because of that comfort strip that fades away after use.  This can lead to you being asked if you use your razor which can burn you....you either lie and get caught, or admit you don't use it.  Either way you will most likely get jacked.  

They say don't use gel shaving creams because after you wipe it they still "leak" a bit.  On a compressed timing before inspection you might not have time to wipe it a second time.

The photo frame is required because they want you to have a photo of family, wife or whoever.

Don't worry about taking good notes in the field as you won't be in the field for a while.  Plus things get lost, broken etc out there and the last thing you want is to lose a bunch of gucci pens.  Just buy cheap BIC ones.

As for hiding the cleaning supplies.  They say this because they aren't part of your inspection layout.  Therefore they have to be hidden away because if they are found...well you get the idea.  They aren't prohibited, but aren't supposed to be there either.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## coreymclean (16 Jun 2008)

Oh and i just thought of one other thing to bring: Nail Clippers

Thanks RCDtpr for the infoon the Gel vs cream thing.
Would you recomend a good razor that does not have that telling strip and can be used in the same fashion as I described above?
Also, do you recomend i simply put my cleaning supplies that ihave listed above in my personal box in order to avoid my inspection layout?

Cheers


----------



## RCDtpr (16 Jun 2008)

Ya just stick the supplies in your personal box or anywhere else.  Last minute swiffer pads were sometimes tossed in my laundry bag because I couldn't always get to my box without a DS seeing me.

As for the razor I don't really have any suggestions.  A disposable BIC one maybe?  I had a mach 3 but just used it and cleaned it.  When you shave I'm assuming you rinse your razor after you use it.  That was usually enough to keep it clean enough that I didn't get hassled on it.  On DP1 a few times I got called out on those pesky hairs that only seem to be there in the eyes of the instructor though.  ;D

I also just noticed you said you were gonna pick up a disposable shoe covering? Don't waste your money.  Just put your kiwi cloth over your parade boots.  Forget the windex too.  Too big to hide easily and I never used it on BMQ or DP1.


----------



## jacksparrow (16 Jun 2008)

Whilst we are on this subject, is cellphone allowed?


----------



## coreymclean (16 Jun 2008)

A cellphone is listed (along with mp3/dvd players and laptops) on the prohibited section in our packages...meaning that you can bring one but it is up to your instructers if and when you are allowed to use them...or at least that is my understanding.

thanks RCDtpr I will scratch the windex and boot coverings they seemed a bit much to me as well.

Cheers


----------



## Chach (16 Jun 2008)

It would definitely be nice to bring a cell phone as we have free long distance calls within Canada between our 2 cell phones. So when the time came that we could actually call our family on the weekend I could do it for free!  ;D


----------



## derael (16 Jun 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> Yeah I  hear you about the pens not working in extreme weather thats why i thought this one would be a good idea as ot says it works in freezing and extreme hot temps...but if you guys think it still a waste i will cross it off my list...



A $2 mechanical pencil is far superior to the $10 "super pen".


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

derael said:
			
		

> A $2 mechanical pencil is far superior to the $10 "super pen".



+1, also, writing I find is neater and easier to read in pencil.

*_Milnet.ca staff edit for site policy_*


----------



## coreymclean (16 Jun 2008)

Ok guys no problem I hear you on the Pen vs. Pencil issue....I will get a good Mechanical one with some refill lead.

Another question: I have heard that you need to sew your names (or more accurately sew a name tag) on your stuff in Basic....Well should you bring a mini sewing kit (ie black/olive thread and a few needles) or will that be issued/availiable at cannex??

Cheers


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

Sewing Kit is a GREAT idea.  I thought it was on the list actually.  :-\


----------



## Love793 (16 Jun 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> Oh and i just thought of one other thing to bring: Nail Clippers
> 
> Thanks RCDtpr for the infoon the Gel vs cream thing.
> Would you recomend a good razor that does not have that telling strip and can be used in the same fashion as I described above?
> ...



Any razor will do, so long as it works. The Mach 3 is probably better for Garrison use, as the blade last from Mon thru Fri, before you have to change it.  As long as you rinse and clean the damb thing out you'll be ok.  As for Gel, there's a little pressure at the bottom of the can that will release pressure built up inside the can........

Sewing Kits should be issued (mind you I have yet t o be issued one in my 14 years of service), not a bad Idea to have a spare though, with dark threads.


----------



## Lumber (16 Jun 2008)

A sewing kit should be issued, but it can't hurt to bring your own.

BRING your cellphone.
BRING your laptop.
BRING your IPOD (or equivalent MP3 Player).
BRING DVDs.
If you have IPOD speakers, bring those as well, that way everyone can listen while you're cleaning/polishing.
While you will be very busy in the first 4 weeks, you will find time to use these things.

All of these things can be put away in the civilian luggage room each morning before inspection, for which your CPC (Cadet Platoon Commander) will have the keys.

Also, many of the things you listed (i.e. cleaning supplies) can be purchased at the Canex. It saves room in your luggage.

Cheers.


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> If you have IPOD speakers, bring those as well, that way everyone can listen while you're cleaning/polishing.



Unless of course your taste in music, you know...sucks.

For instance, if I here any G-Unit Fifty Cent Solja Boi Belly Neo Snoop Dog, Abusive 16 I'm angry at my dad, no-one-gets-me-but-by-crew-and-my-gun-has-a-custom-engraved-grip-becuase- I-grew-up-on-the-mean-streets-of-toronto-in-a-upper-middle-class-family BULL S**T...well I'm not going to be very happy.  Not at all.  >


----------



## AlphaQup (16 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Unless of course your taste in music, you know...sucks.
> 
> For instance, if I here any G-Unit Fifty Cent Solja Boi Belly Neo Snoop Dog, Abusive 16 I'm angry at my dad, no-one-gets-me-but-by-crew-and-my-gun-has-a-custom-engraved-grip-becuase- I-grew-up-on-the-mean-streets-of-*Ottawa*-in-a-upper-middle-class-family BULL S**T...well I'm not going to be very happy.  Not at all.  >


Fixed.  ;D

Good topic, with regards to the photo and frame, can it have a picture of me?


----------



## djrecon001 (16 Jun 2008)

Should I bring my gold fish?


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> Should I bring my gold fish?



Yes


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Yes



Obviously


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

I got a pair of digital night vision monoculars.  i'm trying to sell them before I leave. if I don't, i'm wondering if I should take them with me to BMQ?


----------



## coreymclean (17 Jun 2008)

Ok 2 other things that I have seen repeated over and over in many posts that I have been reading are:

1) A mini Mag light (LED Red)
2) A FMP cover/case

Let me know  if you guys think it is worth it...again I would rather get it all now cause then I can get it for free as birthday gifts.

Cheers


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

Toilet Kavorka said:
			
		

> Ok 2 other things that I have seen repeated over and over in many posts that I have been reading are:
> 
> 1) A mini Mag light (LED Red)
> 2) A FMP cover/case
> ...



Meh, my mini maglite has a blue LED.  But then again I've had it for years.


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2008)

djrecon001 said:
			
		

> I got a pair of digital night vision monoculars.  i'm trying to sell them before I leave. if I don't, i'm wondering if I should take them with me to BMQ?



 :

Maybe bring a laser designator while you're at it


----------



## TheHead (17 Jun 2008)

I guess having a sacrosanct attitude gives you the right to add this to almost every post you have  : : : : :


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 Jun 2008)

TheHead said:
			
		

> I guess having a sacrosanct attitude gives you the right to add this to almost every post you have  : : : : :



Well it *was* a bit of a daft thing to say...

"Ok Week 3s I hope you all brought your night vision monocles...."


----------



## djrecon001 (17 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Maybe bring a laser designator while you're at it



Already sold that.  I'll just stick to the night vision.  I always seem to get lost in the dark, dab nabbit.
Can't forget to bring my travel battleships either.  man i love that game.


----------



## TheHead (18 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Well it *was* a bit of a daft thing to say...
> 
> "Ok Week 3s I hope you all brought your night vision monocles...."



Regardless if it is or not. He knows NOTHING about BMQ. Say something that doesn't make yourself sound all high-and-mighty. We all asked stupid questions I'm sure during BMQ. Oh well not Aviator he knows fucking everything  :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jun 2008)

Alright, enough. There's plenty of info on BMQ kit already available here on the site, and no need for pissing contests.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

